# BayStack 152 Installation und Referenz



## Neuk (30. Januar 2002)

Ich hab jetzt einen BayStack 152 10/100 HUB....
Nun wollte ich mir eine Installations Anleitung holen und die Referenz.... Leider mag mein Provider net so...

So hab ich eine blöde Frage an euch: Kann mir jemand die File (pdf, 1,59 MB) holen und per E-Mail schicken ??

File 

Wäre furchtbar net ...

Wenn jemand Erfahrung mit dem Hub gemacht hat, würde ich gern wissen, was er erlebt hat ...

THX


----------



## Neuk (31. Januar 2002)

So hab mir jetzt das Manual gesaugt (übrigens mit ca. 0.01 KB/s). Leider steig ich da nicht so recht durch.

Kennt sich jemand mit diesem HUB aus ??


----------

